# For those with questions about pets.



## mbg (Jul 9, 2009)

I suffered an absolute miserable time, bringing my two dogs into Dubai. I was set to pay an arm and a leg to send them back, until my vet gave me the number for Miss Linda. She coached me on how to send them back, completed the paperwork for me, and assisted me in getting the vet to rush the certifications. She did all of this for a minimal fee, and saved me about 10,000DHS.

If you have questions and need assistance, i think you should call her to discuss it. I greatly appreciate her assistance.

Linda: +971 50 724 2588
[email protected]

I hope this is not taken as an advertisement, because it is not. This is information regarding several questions which i had, and have seen on this board on numerous occasions. 

That said, tomorrow morning will be our exit from the UAE. Goodbye Dubai!

Hey Jynxgirl, how much?

MBG


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi

Does Linda work for a particular company, or for herself?

Hope your trip back is uneventful. Good luck in the future. 

-


----------



## mbg (Jul 9, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Hi
> 
> Does Linda work for a particular company, or for herself?
> 
> ...


Not sure. I know she once worked at the Vets office, that's how he knew to give me her number. I assume that she saw a need for someone to be able to provide this service, and ventured out on her own? I just assumed that she grew tired of people constantly asking the same questions regarding pet shipping and decided to take it up as a professional consultant. She also helps in pick up, delivery, and boarding of animals.

I would bet she is on her own and does not work for another company. She mentioned a few times how the pet shipping companies were horribly expensive (which is 100 percent correct).

Thanks to all who have provided me with information, from this board. I definitely relied on this forum, to help me with my stay here.

mbg


----------



## frenchy (Feb 3, 2010)

I was under the impression that the expense was really related to the cost of shipping a large and heavy crate via aircargo. From Paris to Dubai, the only two options are AirFrance and Emirates, and all the quotes we received via the shipping companies where approx 13 000 aed (1 way) for our rather large dog (Bernese Mountain dog).

I'm sure the shipping cies add a little bit to take care of the dog, deal with paperwork, etc, but a very large portion of the expense is the AirCargo, and I can't really think of a way of making this more affordable ? or am I missing something ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

A lot of the cost will depend on how much the shipping company does for you. Sometimes they will pick up the animal & take it to the hospital (which may be required by the airline), meet it at the other end & clear customs (which may be required by your home country), plus arrange the vet certifications, paperwork, etc. 

If you all all that yourself, you actually do save money.

13,000 AED to ship a dog to France, even a large one, seems high. I would suggest getting other quotes. Maybe Linda could help you out. 

Of course, the other option is to just have the dog go as extra baggage which is significantly cheaper, but possibly riskier?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The difference between using the service to bring them in vs using the pet shipping company was like 3500 US dollars!!!! In the end, it cost me about 1200us to ship two cats. The actually cost of the two flight tickets were 820$us. The rest was medical on that side and the 35$us certificates, the import fees here of 200dir each so 400dirhams, like 190$ dirham importing fee, plus an additional scamming fee done by the vet that I had to pay to get him to release them!!!!!! Plus the 35$ dirhams each storage fee because I went over the time limit of I think 90 minutes that begins when they land! But I couldn't even begin the process of going back and forth between all the different offices until they were there approximatly an hour and a half later. It was frustrating and there is alot of nonsense but even with being scammed by the vet, paying the stupid 'storage' fee and all the other things you have ot deal with, I dont see how any service should cost 400% more then the actual cost of doing it, especially when they should be fast and efficient at doing it. 

When I leave, I shall do it myself once again. Hopefully processes havent changed much in 17 months  (And very happily ticking down the days!!!!!)

Good luck MBG!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

nola said:


> Of course, the other option is to just have the dog go as extra baggage which is significantly cheaper, but possibly riskier?


Any animals must come into Dubai/UAE as cargo. No way around it. 

Did you call the airlines directly, and get prices of flights? Then you can gauge how much they are charging you for their service. It really isnt that difficult to get the certificates (you can do it online for coming into the uae - do a search, I put the link on here before), and just have the shots and vaccines done, get the country export certificates from your country. As long at your country is part of the PETS program, its pretty easy to do. But keep in mind, this is the UAE and patience is needed in anything that you do as efficiency, common sense, and actual rules are thrown out the window in about everything that you do.


----------



## frenchy (Feb 3, 2010)

All the quotes we received actually itemized the various services, the cheapest way to fly was Airfrance Cargo, and the AirTicket it self was 2600€, the shipping compagnies then adds a few hundred €'s for their service (getting the document, going tru the red tape, etc). Maybe I should look into having our dog fly out of Germany on LH or Amsterdam on KLM (although KLM is part of AirFrance now).Wondering if folks with large dogs (Mine requires a Size 7 Crate) had to pay similar prices to bring their pets over. I mean for 2600€ 1 way, I sure hope that he gets lobster and Champagne for Lunch....


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

frenchy said:


> All the quotes we received actually itemized the various services, the cheapest way to fly was Airfrance Cargo, and the AirTicket it self was 2600€, the shipping compagnies then adds a few hundred €'s for their service (getting the document, going tru the red tape, etc). Maybe I should look into having our dog fly out of Germany on LH or Amsterdam on KLM (although KLM is part of AirFrance now).Wondering if folks with large dogs (Mine requires a Size 7 Crate) had to pay similar prices to bring their pets over. I mean for 2600€ 1 way, I sure hope that he gets lobster and Champagne for Lunch....


LOL!

That seems really high - I paid less than half of that to ship my dog from Shanghai to Toronto, which is a 15 hour flight (Air Canada). Granted he is a smaller dog, but still...I don't know, maybe prices have gone up astronomically since then, or maybe it's a huge price increase for a large dog

KLM apparently have one of the best reputations for looking after animals - I used them from Toronto to Shanghai, via Amsterdam, and was very happy. It might be worth checking our their prices. If you don't fly with your dog to Amsterdam, they will arrange the transfer from his journey to Amsterdam & then Dubai. Might be traumatic for the dog that way though?


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

nola said:


> LOL!
> 
> That seems really high - I paid less than half of that to ship my dog from Shanghai to Toronto, which is a 15 hour flight (Air Canada). Granted he is a smaller dog, but still...I don't know, maybe prices have gone up astronomically since then, or maybe it's a huge price increase for a large dog
> 
> KLM apparently have one of the best reputations for looking after animals - I used them from Toronto to Shanghai, via Amsterdam, and was very happy. It might be worth checking our their prices. If you don't fly with your dog to Amsterdam, they will arrange the transfer from his journey to Amsterdam & then Dubai. Might be traumatic for the dog that way though?


We shipped our dog from Shanghai also last year which cost about 3500GBP all in, company paid so wasnt really that bothered. Now working at bringing her to Dubai, i will be paying half the cost this time. I looked at some of the global companies but again wanted an arm and a leg. Spent last going through the process to do it myself and actually isnt that complicated after speaking to emirates in the UK, flight cost 850GBP for a large golden retriever.

The rest of the vet cost, export license, import license is relatively low cost so looking at around 1300-1400 gbp all in (6500 - 7500dhs) and as my company will give me 7000dhs my pocket is not going to take a hit.


----------



## mbg (Jul 9, 2009)

Done. Arrived with pets in tow, zero problems or issues. Shipping compasny said dogs would have to retain in UAE for 30 days, due to one of the dogs did not have updated shots and could not get health cert.

Linda got me in to see vet next mnorning, got me health cert same day, dogs shipped out with us 3 days later. Zero issues with paperwork; at airport. Paid her 400 Dhs for help and advice, 100DHS for paperwork, and 2250 for airport to ship dogs. Vet fees 500DHS. Total of 3250 DHS.

Shipping company wanted 12,100DHS, which included the boarding for extra 30 days. Very happy with results.

Goodbye Dubai. Or as my daughter says, "Peace to the Middle East!"

mbg


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Glad everything worked out with the animals. Did the dogs go out cargo? 

Good luck! I cant wait to be able to make left turns again!! Make a few for me. Enjoy good ol' home!!!


----------



## mbg (Jul 9, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Glad everything worked out with the animals. Did the dogs go out cargo?
> 
> Good luck! I cant wait to be able to make left turns again!! Make a few for me. Enjoy good ol' home!!!


Hahaha. Yes, dogs went on plane as "excess" cargo.

Been making jokes to the wife all day. Everytime we run an errand, i can see the place across the street. I look over and say "how we gonna get to it? Get back on interstate, go 5 miles, exit, u-turn, back on interstate, exit, then tak right turn into place. No, wait, i can just turn left from ehere and enter parking lot!!!!!" About a 20 minute difference". Takes us 1/10th the time to do anything. 

though i do miss the "Thank you mam-sir".

mbg


----------

